# Any blade putter players out there?



## sunnyboy (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm considering the follo







wing:

Ping Tess

Yes Sophia

Yes Nicky

Lynx Blade Putter w/ no offset. Golfsmith $49

Odyssey Tour Black Blade Putter

I will not consider Wilson 8802, Macgregor or Palmer putters. The reason is because I don't want to.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

My advice is to make sure you do not limit yourself to just "blade" putters. I have some blade putters gathering dust out in my garage. Some are pretty expensive, but the sad fact was, I could not put the ball in the hole with them. My putter of choice now is a Never Compromise "Z" putter, that came out of a used bin, and only cost me $10. I average under 30 putts per round with it. I am a big proponent of having the putter fitted to the golfer's putting stroke. I also like putters that are heel and toe weighted, which adds protection against twisting on off center impacts on the putter's face. 

http://www.golfputterssite.com/golf-putters.htm

Putter Fitting - Five Things You Must Know to Get Your Putter Fitted Correctly


----------

